# Discussion/Beta Testing thread - Black Hole



## Virssagòn

*Benchmark - Black Hole*

*Beta Testing / Discussion*

Hey all, Black Hole is a growing benchmark since July 2012.

The benchmark will have many releases in the coming months, that's why we made this beta testing thread.
All previews of next versions will be aviable to download here.

Also we'd appreciate to warn us about bugs or other mistakes in these versions.
You can throw your idea's, comments, likes,... for this benchmark on this thread!

*Newest beta releases:*

*Black Hole V4.2 - beta (new)*
*Black Hole V4 - beta (older)*
*Black Hole V3.2 - beta (older)*

*Current stable version:*

*Black Hole V4.1 preview*


Stock scores so far (4.2 beta): (all scores are the average of all same cpus tested)






























Looking for more scores!


Thanks for testing!

Smile&Spirit


----------



## Virssagòn

Here's already a first discussion about the next version:

The background?
Using the current (blue fan) or one of these 3:







Thanks for opinions!


----------



## FuryRosewood

I vote neither...both look rather too busy. Pick a picture that is easier to focus on the UI.


----------



## Virssagòn

FuryRosewood said:


> I vote neither...both look rather too busy. Pick a picture that is easier to focus on the UI.



Maybe if I give it some blur? That's what I was thinking too. But maybe I'll just take a normal bg.


----------



## spirit

I've had a go at the background, I think this one looks good.


----------



## Virssagòn

spirit said:


> I've had a go at the background, I think this one looks good.



Pretty nice, we could maybe run a window when benchmarking with images from cpu or cooling?


----------



## spirit

Could do.


----------



## spirit

Score with V3.2 Beta on an i5 2500K @ 4.3






Download the exe here http://www.mediafire.com/?6z1gt92sodc68fc


----------



## Ankur

Here is mine


----------



## Ankur

Here is the one vista posted
I think this background looks more professional.


----------



## spirit

Hmm... interesting. Smile's exe gave you a different score to mine. All I did was change the design a little, didn't change any code.


----------



## Ankur

spirit said:


> Hmm... interesting. Smile's exe gave you a different score to mine. All I did was change the design a little, didn't change any code.


I think it could be because of I did not multitask much in the second one, could also be because of the turbo boost and speed-step.


----------



## Virssagòn

Probably you didn't close everything with first one. I'm getting same btw.


----------



## Virssagòn

Testing my server amd athlon atm . Normally it should be a bit slower then a pentium dual . (huhu)


----------



## Virssagòn

The athlon is scoring higher then I thought! Just have a look here


----------



## Virssagòn

Here's one of my i7 920 (stock):


----------



## spirit

Q8300 @ stock






The machine is running so slow at the moment.  Either need to reinstall Windows again or just get a new hard drive. I know the HDD is bad, I can hear it clicking away!

I have an FX-4100 machine sitting out in the garage at the moment which I will test this on tomorrow evening most probably.


----------



## Virssagòn

My scores @4.2ghz


----------



## CrayonMuncher




----------



## spirit

FX-4100 @ stock


----------



## Virssagòn

Nice scores you 2! Plz test vista's beta.


----------



## spirit

Yeah, if anybody needs the link, *click here!*

By the way, my anti-virus (Trend Micro Worry Free) and Web of Trust are going mad at MediaFire. They keep thinking it's a malicious website and prevent me from downloading the file. If anybody else has the issue, let us know and we can upload the file to somewhere else (4Shared probably).


----------



## byteninja2

spirit said:


> yeah, if anybody needs the link, *click here!*
> 
> by the way, my anti-virus (trend micro worry free) and web of trust are going mad at mediafire. They keep thinking it's a malicious website and prevent me from downloading the file. If anybody else has the issue, let us know and we can upload the file to somewhere else (4shared probably).


*
sourceforge!!!!* Weird though, even my moms lappy with crap Norton doesn't say mediafire is malicious.


----------



## spirit

Maybe. We'll see. 

Anybody else having issues with MediaFire? It was working for me this morning. :/


----------



## StrangleHold




----------



## jonnyp11

Phenom II x4 960t @ 3GHz (stock) scores 830


----------



## FuryRosewood

Stock, Turbo enabled. Nothing special, when release happens ill bump to 4.4 again for a single run.


----------



## Virssagòn

You can see I fixed AMD issue, it was just an error in the code.
Intels are still better though...


----------



## Virssagòn

*We wanna make a slideshow from heatsinks/coolers/fans/mobo's/... while benchmarking.
Post here your picures!!*


----------



## spirit

SmileMan said:


> *We wanna make a slideshow from heatsinks/coolers/fans/mobo's/... while benchmarking.
> Post here your picures!!*



Do we?  I think it's fine as it is, you don't want to overdo it.


----------



## Virssagòn

spirit said:


> Do we?  I think it's fine as it is, you don't want to overdo it.



Hmm, what you mean? It's just adding something, so it doesn't look irresponsive...
Also, why not?


----------



## spirit

SmileMan said:


> Hmm, what you mean? It's just adding something, so it doesn't look irresponsive...
> Also, why not?



I think it's probably best to leave it as it is.


----------



## Virssagòn

spirit said:


> I think it's probably best to leave it as it is.



Yeh maybe. I made it already a bit shorter anyway.


----------



## Virssagòn

Maybe we could start a gpu benchmark?


----------



## spirit

SmileMan said:


> Maybe we could start a gpu benchmark?



There's an idea!!


----------



## Virssagòn

spirit said:


> There's an idea!!



Now we need the result . I got already an idea how :O.
Can we import scene files into VS?


----------



## Ankur

SmileMan said:


> Maybe we could start a gpu benchmark?


Yea you should, but keep updating and don't stop the R&D of blackhole.


----------



## Virssagòn

Ankur said:


> Yea you should, but keep updating and don't stop the R&D of blackhole.



I was thinking about 2 in one .


----------



## spirit

When are we going to release V3.2 officially? We've got some results from both Intel and AMD processors here, they all seem fine. I say we'll be ready to release sooner rather than later.


----------



## Virssagòn

Ye, but first awards .


----------



## voyagerfan99

Here's an update with my new OC


----------



## Virssagòn

voyagerfan99 said:


> Here's an update with my new OC



Very nice scores, better then intels first gen i7 920!


----------



## spirit

Nice scores there Travis!


----------



## Virssagòn

Hey guys, the gpu benchmark will take some time since I don't know how to import my 3d scene in the program.
So we'll release version 3.2 Friday!!!
Tests from the beta will be automatically included in the benchmark table, didn't change the benchmark code anymore.

Also a question to you guys, does it matter if we don't award the current version? It takes some time . Next version will have awards again.

The release will be in the same thread as the current.


----------



## spirit

I think we can skip the awards. If people want to know who got the highest and lowest scores they can just look at the table of results.


----------



## Virssagòn

spirit said:


> I think we can skip the awards. If people want to know who got the highest and lowest scores they can just look at the table of results.



Yep, I'll just color the specials.


----------



## claptonman

I know a new one is coming out on Friday, but...


----------



## voyagerfan99

I've been running Prime95 on my desktop all day. Looks like that OC is stable, though Steam did crash when the computer first started.


----------



## wolfeking

It it is stable on P95 for 12+ hours, then I would feel certain that steam crashing is not related to the OC.


----------



## FuryRosewood

could have been but never know. anyway, i dont care about awards, just want to retest at 4.4ghz when the new version comes out


----------



## spirit




----------



## Virssagòn

I'll post a first preview of the gpu benchmark in this weekend. Made already a part of it. It supports 4xMLAA


----------



## spirit

Pretty cool! Is my Athlon the slowest so far?


----------



## Virssagòn

spirit said:


> Pretty cool! Is my Athlon the slowest so far?



I think so lol .
Wanna help me tomorrow, I'll explain you how. It's new for me too! xD (but made already some mods with custom worlds, models,.. This is a bit different though)


----------



## spirit

Yeah I'll see if I can lend a hand!


----------



## wolfeking

I hope it is Open GL and not a .exe. lol.   Anyway, please don't limit it to DX11 cards. Not all of us have them currently.


----------



## Virssagòn

wolfeking said:


> I hope it is Open GL and not a .exe. lol.   Anyway, please don't limit it to DX11 cards. Not all of us have them currently.



It's Open GL, but it will probably be DX11... It has more features and looks nicer.
And i doubt DX9 is able to use MLAA


----------



## wolfeking

not worried about DX9.  I am worried about DX10, as that is what my lappy and desktop use. 
Unless I am stupid, I thought it was one or the other, not both. As far as DX and Open GL that is.  And if it will work on open GL, then it would not be hard to port it to Open CL to work on Linux, but your .exe of the beta program does not play nice with Wine (neither does AS SSD, so not a big deal).


----------



## Virssagòn

wolfeking said:


> not worried about DX9.  I am worried about DX10, as that is what my lappy and desktop use.
> Unless I am stupid, I thought it was one or the other, not both. As far as DX and Open GL that is.  And if it will work on open GL, then it would not be hard to port it to Open CL to work on Linux, but your .exe of the beta program does not play nice with Wine (neither does AS SSD, so not a big deal).



I mean with the preview that I'll post pictures/videos.
It's made for dx11, and probably it will be an exe.


----------



## wolfeking

I know that. I was just rambeling a bit.   
Will it be a DX11 only like 3d mark 11, or will it be "DX11" like BF3 where it will work on older cards at a reduced rate?


----------



## spirit

Would be nice if it were DX10 and DX11, then we compare anything from about 2006 to what we have today.


----------



## wolfeking

exactly what I was thinking. But either way is fine.


----------



## Virssagòn

spirit said:


> Would be nice if it were DX10 and DX11, then we compare anything from about 2006 to what we have today.



You can't use both in the same application...


----------



## spirit

SmileMan said:


> You can't use both in the same application...



Hmm just make it DX10 then? Would the DX11 cards still score higher?


----------



## Virssagòn

wolfeking said:


> I know that. I was just rambeling a bit.
> Will it be a DX11 only like 3d mark 11, or will it be "DX11" like BF3 where it will work on older cards at a reduced rate?



Maybe it works, I'll test on my gt220 later.
But I thought BF3 just uses DX9 if it doesn't detect dx11?


----------



## Virssagòn

spirit said:


> Hmm just make it DX10 then? Would the DX11 cards still score higher?



I want to make it like 3Dmark11, who cares testing the older cards. If the newest games come out in dx 11?


----------



## wolfeking

nope. It still runs under DX11. As shown below on my 4870. 






and I am 99% sure you can program it to run on multiple DX versions.  There are plenty of games out that revert down when applicable hardware is not detected. BF3 does not revert, but it will run on DX10 hardware.


----------



## wolfeking

SmileMan said:


> I want to make it like 3Dmark11, who cares testing the older cards. If the newest games come out in dx 11?


If you are making it DX11 only and it will do the same job, then why remake what already exist?  Your will not achieve anything that their professional programming team has not already done.


----------



## spirit

SmileMan said:


> I want to make it like 3Dmark11, who cares testing the older cards. If the newest games come out in dx 11?



It would be nice to compare the older cards to the newer cards. Surely that's the point??


----------



## Virssagòn

*V3.2 Released!!
I'll add beta scores tomorrow! *

*http://www.computerforum.com/215772-black-hole-v3-benchmark.html*


----------



## Virssagòn

*Found the problem, we fixed the exe. But your scores can be very invariable running any programs with it. I closed all programs and had 3 times exactly the same scores.
But now we can't use the scores that were done already, that's pretty sad....
We'll post the exe online when we're sure it's totally stable!*


----------



## spirit

Problem resolved! Download it here http://www.computerforum.com/215772-black-hole-v3-benchmark.html#post1810421

New scores for me (2500K @ 4.3)


----------



## Virssagòn

If you're known anywhere else you could introduce our benchmark. You're allowed to do that.

The official threads will stay on computerforum!

(I can't really advertise since I'm only active over here...)
Also making a website purely for the scores, the official stuff will stay here.

Thanks,

SmileMan & Spirit


----------



## Virssagòn

*Looking for experienced people in DataBases!*


----------



## Ankur

I have experience with MySQL databases, what are you looking to do?


----------



## Virssagòn

Ankur said:


> I have experience with MySQL databases, what are you looking to do?



So, I got a small server here. I want to create a database with all data from testers.
(Made a datatable already) Do you have skype or other chat programs?

what I got from subjects init:

-username
-cpu
-cpu speed
-ram
-ST Points
-MT Points
-FP Points
-Total Points

I just want to know how to connect it to my program and how to retrieve and save data init.

EDIT: Maybe I want to make a scoretable too.


----------



## Ankur

SmileMan said:


> So, I got a small server here.


You need a web server basically, hosting it will be the best option.


SmileMan said:


> I want to create a database with all data from testers.
> I just want to know how to connect it to my program and how to retrieve and save data init.


So you basically want to the user to download the benchmarking software like before and when they run the benchmark, you want to automatically store it in the database on the server?
I PMed you my skype.


----------



## Virssagòn

added on skype


----------



## spirit

On behalf of SmileMan, I would like to announce the *NEW BLACK HOLE is coming out on the 30th DECEMBER 2012!*

*New features!*

- Dedicated website for Black Hole including scoretables!
- New point scaling (Single-Threaded)
- Online results (Database)
- The scores of other CPUs can be seen within the program itself!

...and much more! But all will be revealed on the 30th December!

**We are looking for anybody experienced in web design to help create a website for our benchmark! PM myself or SmileMan if you are interested (probably best to PM SmileMan). 

**If anybody here is a member of another forum, so long as it is OK with the moderators of the forum, could you please let people know on other forums about the new Black Hole benchmark on the 30th December and get them to test it and post their scores?


----------



## Virssagòn

*Official Launch day advertising help!*

*30 December*

Like spirit said above, we'll release a new version on the 30th of December this year!
*We need people who can help me and spirit advertise it on many different forums/sites.*
All official discussions will stay here btw.

*What I want to do;*
I want to launch the new version and give info on as many forums/sites as possible, so it gets a bit more popular.
*People who want to help me with this, will receive all information, links, downloads,... on 28 december. *
All of us will post it on 30 december, that's what I call the official launch.
(beta launch would be on 28 december, if everything is going the right way.)

Be sure you're known/active on the forums and allowed to post it by moderators. (what'll basically not be a problem I think)
The program will be totally free btw. On the site, there'll be donating options (no benefit like 3Dmark). And probably I'll allow sponsors to place there logo somewhere on it.

Please help us! Send me or spirit a PM if you want to launch with us! Also tell me on what site you're planning launch it, so we don't have duplications .

Thanks for your help,

Smile&Spirit


----------



## Virssagòn

Anyone? Send me a PM if you want to help!


----------



## Virssagòn

Still need your help guys!


----------



## spirit

Black Hole V4 is here!

http://www.mediafire.com/?8mbwaqg5wvayb04

Prerequisites:
.NET Framework 2.0

Supported Operating Systems:
XP Pro x64 SP2
Vista x64
7 x64
8 x64

Windows Server x64 may work but is not fully supported.


----------



## Virssagòn

This is my score:


----------



## spirit

This is the first Black Hole release to run flawlessly in XP x64 by the way. The older releases had issues with XP x64, but this one seems to work perfectly with it.

My scores (2500K @ 4.3GHz)


----------



## Virssagòn

i7 3770 stock


----------



## Darren




----------



## voyagerfan99




----------



## Virssagòn

Pretty nice scores there!


----------



## spirit

As I type this we're all frantically working on this program. I've come up with another UI which we will probably use. I've ditched the blue and gone for black, to suit the name of the program a bit better.


----------



## Virssagòn

New design, doesn't affect the score.
It only looks better 
http://www.mediafire.com/?lid1dqv48nemyvj


----------



## spirit

I know this isn't the newest beta, but the only difference is a UI change, the score will still be the same. Here is the Athlon 64 3700+.






Yes, the CMOS battery on this isn't working, hence why it thinks it's 0:58 AM on the 22nd December. :/


----------



## Virssagòn

spirit said:


> I know this isn't the newest beta, but the only difference is a UI change, the score will still be the same. Here is the Athlon 64 3700+.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the CMOS battery on this isn't working, hence why it thinks it's 0:58 AM on the 22nd December. :/



Nice score lol!


----------



## spirit

SmileMan said:


> Nice score lol!



Haha yeah long live the mighty Athlon 64!


----------



## Virssagòn

i7 920 stock


----------



## spirit

Tomorrow I'm still going to see how the 4 looks to the right of the 'BH Benchmark' logo and I'll look into changing the colour and font of the final score to something which fits in better.


----------



## Virssagòn

Maybe the singlethreaded is a bit too sensitive, gonna fix that before the final release.


----------



## Kirtus

Here you go Smileman, I still didn't overclock it it's still at stock.


----------



## Darren




----------



## Intel_man

I should really break out my dad's Pentium Pro on this benchmark some day. lol


----------



## spirit

Intel_man said:


> I should really break out my dad's Pentium Pro on this benchmark some day. lol



This bench is only 64-bit though, sorry.


----------



## Virssagòn

Kirtus said:


> Here you go Smileman, I still didn't overclock it it's still at stock.



Pretty nice scores for only stock, very nice multithreaded score!
The singlethreaded takes it down though.
I will fix that sensitivity, because after you reach 1000, every second adds 100 more!
If you want me to help with overclocking, just send me a message. I'd like you to test on 4.4ghz if you want to oc anyway.


----------



## Virssagòn

For some reason, my mobo made it run 3.5ghz when I said stock.
No turbo on though, here's my score @3.5ghz. The ivy bridge has a nice improvement seeing this.


----------



## Ankur




----------



## Virssagòn

Ankur said:


>



Quite nice! for a laptop processor that's a good score


----------



## Calin

3.5ghz




Love the new background! Great job!


----------



## spirit

Pretty nice score. I like the wallpaper by the way, the Lamborghini Aventador is my favourite car!


----------



## Calin

It's backgrounds wallpapers HD windows 8 app.


----------



## Virssagòn

CalinXP said:


> 3.5ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the new background! Great job!



That's a great score for a dual core!


----------



## 87dtna




----------



## Virssagòn

Nice scores there.
I think I'll need to make the singlethreaded a bit less sensitive and multi a bit more since most i5's at almost same clock speed seem to score 2500 all 4!
Btw, your i5 scores the same as an i5 2500k @4.3ghz, seems realistic. The i5 3570k scores 47xx points at 4.4ghz though.


----------



## KasperL

Here are my scores Smiles! 
I like the new layout and look, very well done.


----------



## Virssagòn

Ty,
most thanks to spirit and ashley for the design, I just put the 2 backgrounds in one lol.
The code is mine though.
Like always, you take the eternal lead xD.
But I hope this time that I or someone else can get you off the mighty trone. 
Nice scores, great multithreaded!


----------



## 87dtna




----------



## Virssagòn

Whoa! Nice scores!


----------



## 87dtna

Yeah not bad for a dual core with no HT.

Is like 2066.13 the highest single threaded will go or something?  lol


----------



## Virssagòn

87dtna said:


> Yeah not bad for a dual core with no HT.
> 
> Is like 2066.13 the highest single threaded will go or something?  lol



I made singlethreaded a bit too sensitive I think though.
The higher points, the faster the points increase...


----------



## wolfeking

87dtna said:


> Is like 2066.13 the highest single threaded will go or something?  lol


Nope. It will go higher. 




Note on the OC: Chip maxes out at 4.8GHz with HT on. 5GHz was easy enough with it off. Going to try 5.2 next, maybe higher.

5.2= no boot. 5.1 is fine though. Still not good enough though. 





Next up better cooling to get an even higher clock (as 1.525V is really hot on a 212EVO).


----------



## Virssagòn

Nice^^
Weird, it seems that I can hit 3000 points on multithreaded...
But anyway, I need to work on both calculations though.


----------



## wolfeking

yea, but you also have to take account that HT is off for those 2 runs. Likely going to leave it off till I get some better cooling, as it is a good 5-7*C add on with it enabled. 

4.8+ should get 3K+ Multithreaded with HT on, but I am not going to reboot to see right now.


----------



## spirit

87dtna said:


>


My old CPU is drawing with my new one!  I got 4566 too.

It's going to be a sad day when the old i5 760 beats my 2500K. One that day, I'll overclock the 2500K to 4.9GHz.


----------



## Virssagòn

I hope you grab a silver arrow then... xD
You wont get further then 4.6 for daily with a cheaper one.


----------



## Virssagòn

spirit said:


> My old CPU is drawing with my new one!  I got 4566 too.
> 
> It's going to be a sad day when the old i5 760 beats my 2500K. One that day, I'll overclock the 2500K to 4.9GHz.



But mind you, he's running 4.4ghz. If you would run 4.4, then your score would be around 100-150 higher.


----------



## Virssagòn

wolfeking said:


> Nope. It will go higher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note on the OC: Chip maxes out at 4.8GHz with HT on. 5GHz was easy enough with it off. Going to try 5.2 next, maybe higher.
> 
> 5.2= no boot. 5.1 is fine though. Still not good enough though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up better cooling to get an even higher clock (as 1.525V is really hot on a 212EVO).



So the one from 5.1ghz is like an i5. Then it will be easy to beat kasper if the i5 scores that high already!
I'll run 4.9ghz this evening, maybe 5 or 5.1 if I got the time.
But why did you run a that high voltage for only 4.8ghz?!
My cooler does 88-89 max @5.1ghz, but it's the voltage that holds me back...
I need a better board to oc higher, because I needed 1.530v already for 5.1ghz :S


----------



## Virssagòn

87dtna said:


> Yeah not bad for a dual core with no HT.
> 
> Is like 2066.13 the highest single threaded will go or something?  lol



Nope, also got higher on 4.4ghz


----------



## FuryRosewood

Ill have to give this a run tomorrow...just haven't had time today.


----------



## tech savvy

Could NOT, for the life of me, get it to boot past 4.5.

Edit: Got blue screens and freeze ups past 4.5. And for some reason, my PC will NOT boot on a OC past 4.0 with Vdroop enabled. Reason?


----------



## 87dtna

Most likely reason, EVGA motherboard.  They are horrible.


----------



## Virssagòn

87dtna said:


> Most likely reason, EVGA motherboard.  They are horrible.



Even my cheap and crappy board overclocks better.


----------



## FuryRosewood

Stock @ 3.6ghz, Boost on, HT on. Also people saying 4.5 ghz is a terrible OC....What the hell you talking about? That is still pretty damn good imo.


----------



## Virssagòn

An i5 2500k should easily oc to 4.5ghz+


----------



## Virssagòn

Nice improvement in singlethreaded it seems:

stock i7 3770





stock i7 3820


----------



## M1kkelZR

All 3 here no idea what to do LELELEL


----------



## Virssagòn

Seems like you tested the current version. The beta of the new one can be downloaded at the first page of this thread.
Also, you weren't at stock testing the current I see ;P


----------



## M1kkelZR

SmileMan said:


> Seems like you tested the current version. The beta of the new one can be downloaded at the first page of this thread.
> Also, you weren't at stock testing the current I see ;P



Yeah I was lol. I have Turbo enabled ;D I'm too poor for an aftermarket cooler so I just enable turbo. I'll find a way to capture my screen tomorrow and re-run the test and upload it specially for you Smile


----------



## Virssagòn

Raz3rD said:


> Yeah I was lol. I have Turbo enabled ;D I'm too poor for an aftermarket cooler so I just enable turbo. I'll find a way to capture my screen tomorrow and re-run the test and upload it specially for you Smile



4.3ghz is an oc mate 
Turbo is only 3.8ghz on 1 core.


----------



## M1kkelZR

SmileMan said:


> 4.3ghz is an oc mate
> Turbo is only 3.8ghz on 1 core.



Wut, But I haven't actually OC'd my CPU LOLOLOLOLOLOLOOLOLOL...

this is on the new beta: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and this is CPUz with my CPU not Lifting weights


----------



## spirit

He probably has 'performance mode' enabled on his ASUS P8Z68-V. I have that mode enabled on my board too, it overclocks your CPU by 1GHz (so the 2500K goes to 4.3GHz) and it overclocks your RAM slightly too.


----------



## M1kkelZR

spirit said:


> He probably has 'performance mode' enabled on his ASUS P8Z68-V. I have that mode enabled on my board too, it overclocks your CPU by 1GHz (so the 2500K goes to 4.3GHz) and it overclocks your RAM slightly too.



Shiver me timbers.... I forgot all about that. That is what I have lol... Man I need to get a brain...

But it only OC's when its needed, so like an Extra Turbo  Otherwise my CPU would melt with the crappy cooler it has now.


----------



## spirit

Raz3rD said:


> Shiver me timbers.... I forgot all about that. That is what I have lol... Man I need to get a brain...
> 
> But it only OC's when its needed, so like an Extra Turbo  Otherwise my CPU would melt with the crappy cooler it has now.



Yeah it leaves SpeedStep enabled, so most of the time your 2500K will run at 1.6GHz but it will overclock to 4.3GHz when you start putting load on the CPU.


----------



## Virssagòn

Hehe, would you mind testing your i5 at normal mode? (Stock)
Just to see how its stock performance is.


----------



## spirit

SmileMan said:


> Hehe, would you mind testing your i5 at normal mode? (Stock)
> Just to see how its stock performance is.



I'm too lazy to reboot, so I'll let Michael do that.


----------



## Virssagòn

Hehe^^
Oh yeah, Jason. Tomorrow I send you an exe with new score calculation. I need you and dtna to test it since you both scored the same + others.
So I'm making the scoresystem a bit better and a bit more sensitive.


----------



## M1kkelZR

spirit said:


> I'm too lazy to reboot, so I'll let Michael do that.



heyheyhey! I'm not gonna go in my BIOS again lol. My Keyboard is so unhandy I can't press Del without pressing 16 other keys. Compact typing, easy gaming. God darn SteelSeries lmao. I'll try it tomorrow if I have time ok Smile?


----------



## Virssagòn

K
Welcome back to CF btw

And thanks for your advertising in your sign.
If you want you can be my helping hand and join BHT to get it more active.


----------



## M1kkelZR

SmileMan said:


> K
> Welcome back to CF btw
> 
> And thanks for your advertising in your sign.
> If you want you can be my helping hand and join BHT to get it more active.



Thanks Man 
No problem always glad to help and yeah always up for something new count me in!


----------



## Virssagòn

Hehe, add me on skype and I'll add you to BHT.
robas150

Btw, handy to have also someone who speaks dutch in the team ;P


----------



## M1kkelZR

SmileMan said:


> Hehe, add me on skype and I'll add you to BHT.
> robas150
> 
> Btw, handy to have also someone who speaks dutch in the team ;P



Haha yeah it is! Added you as of now, just in bed because of work in 6hours. Most probably I'll become an insomniac one of these days. I fell asleep at work today with 12hours of sleep, I wonder whats gonna happen at 2hours sleep lol.


----------



## Virssagòn

Hehe, already trying to sleep atm...
A bit tired from the last days lol.
Just surfing a bit on my phone.
I think I'll try to fall asleep now and add you tomorrow.


----------



## M1kkelZR

SmileMan said:


> Hehe, already trying to sleep atm...
> A bit tired from the last days lol.
> Just surfing a bit on my phone.
> I think I'll try to fall asleep now and add you tomorrow.



hehehe ok man. Well good luck then huehue.


----------



## tech savvy

87dtna said:


> Most likely reason, EVGA motherboard.  They are horrible.





SmileMan said:


> Even my cheap and crappy board overclocks better.



Thanks for the help guys! 

I already know that my Mobo is messed up, going to get a new one very soon.

Edit: I believe I got a bad board, but that don't put EVGA a "BAD" Mobo company. Every now and then, a bad Mobo gets through, and thats to all Mobo manufactures.

Edit: Can you/y'all recommend me a good Mobo for $300 or less? Was thinking about the ASUS Maximus V Formula z77.


----------



## Kirtus

i7 3770k @ stock compared to my vishera I'm a little down on multithreaded, but I have over twice as much single threaded, switching to this cpu from vishera gave me a 40 fps increase on the game Smite.






Vishera @ stock


----------



## spirit

tech savvy said:


> Edit: Can you/y'all recommend me a good Mobo for $300 or less? Was thinking about the ASUS Maximus V Formula z77.



Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H would be good (and it costs about 200 bucks I think), but you may want to look into Z68 if you're running a 2550K, in which case my recommendation would be one of the ASUS P8Z68-V series. I have the PRO/GEN3, awesome board, so maybe look a that.


----------



## wolfeking

tech savvy said:


> Edit: Can you/y'all recommend me a good Mobo for $300 or less? Was thinking about the ASUS Maximus V Formula z77.


Certainly. Any of the following will be good for you. 

Z77
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128559
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128552 (personal favourite) 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131854
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131818 

Z68: 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128506
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131792
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131790

P67: 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131700R
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Asus-LGA115...663913297?pt=Motherboards&hash=item564d4a7751 (this is what I have, and it is good board).


----------



## Virssagòn

Kirtus said:


> i7 3770k @ stock compared to my vishera I'm a little down on multithreaded, but I have over twice as much single threaded, switching to this cpu from vishera gave me a 40 fps increase on the game Smite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vishera @ stock



Nice!
Also good to hear that AMD finally can beat intel in something... On a higher clock though.


----------



## Virssagòn

The Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H is a really good board if you can get it!


----------



## wolfeking

and the UP5 is even better. It is all about how much you want to spend.  If money is no issue, UP7 or the highway. If you have a limited budget, UD3H is hard to beat. UD and UP is hard to beat no matter the budget. 

Asus has some nice boards, but the price is kind of high. 

Also take into account, that under the Extreme 6, don't touch ASrock. They claim a lot that they flat can not deliver on.


----------



## spirit

To be honest I'd only bother with ASUS and Gigabyte and maybe MSI, but ASUS and Gigabyte over them.

The P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3 is a really nice board and should work straight out of the box with a 2550K. You may need to update the BIOS before you can use your 2550K if you're going to get a Z77 board.


----------



## tech savvy

spirit said:


> To be honest I'd only bother with ASUS and Gigabyte and maybe MSI, but ASUS and Gigabyte over them.
> 
> The P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3 is a really nice board and should work straight out of the box with a 2550K. *You may need to update the BIOS before you can use your 2550K if you're going to get a Z77 board*.



How would I update the BIOS without a CPU in it? I don't have access to the new Intel CPU to update the BIOS. I heard that some Mobo's lets you in the BIOS without a CPU in it, and just update through USB, is that correct?


----------



## wolfeking

no. No Mobo will work without a CPU (excpet maybe one that has a coprocessor, but unlikely). 

You will not have to update to use a sandy bridge processor. All SB processors were released and supported when Z77 was released.


----------



## tech savvy

wolfeking said:


> no. *No Mobo will work without a CPU* (excpet maybe one that has a coprocessor, but unlikely).
> 
> *You will not have to update to use a sandy bridge processor. All SB processors were released and supported when Z77 was released.*



Ok, thanks for that, I was scared for a second.


Edit: It's the ASUS ROG USB BIOS, which allows you to update BIOS without CPU/or RAM.


----------



## spirit

tech savvy said:


> How would I update the BIOS without a CPU in it? I don't have access to the new Intel CPU to update the BIOS. I heard that some Mobo's lets you in the BIOS without a CPU in it, and just update through USB, is that correct?



That's the problem, that's why I suggest you get a Z68 or P67 board.


----------



## tech savvy

wolfeking said:


> You will *not* have to update to use a sandy bridge processor. All SB processors were released and supported when Z77 was released.



^ According to wolfeking, I don't need to update BIOS. I should be fine with my 2550k.



spirit said:


> That's the problem, that's why I suggest you get a Z68 or P67 board.



And I don't really want to down grade to p67 or stay with z68 if I can help it. If my CPU will go in a z77, then I really want to get a z77. So if I want to upgrade to an 3770k in the future, then I'll have a z77 Mobo to go with it. And i'm not saying p67 or z68 or bad boards at all, it's just like saying, hey, get a 2500k instead of a 3570k, don't make sense.


----------



## Virssagòn

Better get a z77 chip, because you can upgrade your cpu in more options. (later)


----------



## spirit

tech savvy said:


> ^ According to wolfeking, I don't need to update BIOS. I should be fine with my 2550k.


Ah sorry, my bad, I was thinking about trying to put an Ivy-Bridge processor into a P67 or Z68 board, in which case you have to update the BIOS.

Yeah sorry, you shouldn't need to update the BIOS if you want to put an SB chip into a newer board.

Sorry about that, my mistake.


----------



## tech savvy

spirit said:


> Ah sorry, my bad, I was thinking about trying to put an Ivy-Bridge processor into a P67 or Z68 board, in which case you have to update the BIOS.
> 
> Yeah sorry, you shouldn't need to update the BIOS if you want to put an SB chip into a newer board.
> 
> Sorry about that, my mistake.



Np bro, it cool.


----------



## spirit

Smile asked me to test my 2500K.


----------



## Virssagòn

spirit said:


> Smile asked me to test my 2500K.



But not to post here man 
That beta isn't out yet xD


----------



## spirit

Oh well, hasn't harmed anybody.


----------



## Virssagòn

spirit said:


> Oh well, hasn't harmed anybody.



np bro  I got what I want now


----------



## johnb35

Here is mine overclocked to 4.0 ghz.


----------



## Virssagòn

johnb35 said:


> Here is mine overclocked to 4.0 ghz.



Pretty nice score!
Don't count the singlethreaded with it, that score has to be fixed. 
Hope I can launch next on the normal date (30dec)...


----------



## tech savvy

johnb35 said:


> Here is mine overclocked to 4.0 ghz.



Wow, 1.472v, whats the temps on that?


----------



## 87dtna

It's not that high for AMD.  On a 965, his stock voltage is probably 1.40v.


----------



## Virssagòn

tech savvy said:


> Wow, 1.472v, whats the temps on that?



The phenom series are pretty cool, even on their voltages (which are high from default).


----------



## Shane

Heres mine you asked for Smile,4.2.






Seems low?


----------



## 87dtna

Nah my I5 760 at 4.4ghz scores 1415.  Whats your ram speed and timings?


----------



## Shane

87dtna said:


> Nah my I5 760 at 4.4ghz scores 1415.  Whats your ram speed and timings?



1600Mhz 7-8-7-24 XMP.

4x 2gb sticks.


----------



## Virssagòn

87dtna said:


> Nah my I5 760 at 4.4ghz scores 1415.  Whats your ram speed and timings?



hey, I thought it scored only 13xx? Or am I wrong? Post a picture!


----------



## 87dtna

I scored 1367 with 1680mhz ram 9-10-9 timings, it bumped to 1415 with 8-9-8 timings.  This revision is far too sensitive to ram changes.


----------



## Virssagòn

Yeh maybe, but try out other benches that take your cpu to 100%. You'll always have an improvement with lower latency...


----------



## 87dtna

I've never seen that much swing, almost 10% score drop going from 1900 to 1500mhz ram speeds with no other changes is not realistic.

I've seen as much as 2-3% variation in other benches.  Most benches that test CPU performance have little to no affect to ram speed changes.


----------



## Virssagòn

87dtna said:


> I've never seen that much swing, almost 10% score drop going from 1900 to 1500mhz ram speeds with no other changes is not realistic.
> 
> I've seen as much as 2-3% variation in other benches.  Most benches that test CPU performance have little to no affect to ram speed changes.



"most" yes, I can say mine does. And I think I gonna let it like it is now.


----------



## 87dtna

I just ran Wprime and got a 1% performance difference in 1500 VS 1900 ram speeds same timings.

SuperPi is known for having improvents with ram speed increases, but I've never seen more than 5% difference with that bench.  Your new beta is double that!  I don't think this is one you should release.


----------



## Virssagòn

87dtna said:


> I just ran Wprime and got a 1% performance difference in 1500 VS 1900 ram speeds same timings.
> 
> SuperPi is known for having improvents with ram speed increases, but I've never seen more than 5% difference with that bench.  Your new beta is double that!  I don't think this is one you should release.



K, try previous beta. I only changed scoresytem


----------



## StrangleHold




----------



## Virssagòn

StrangleHold said:


>



Is that an FX8120 @stock?


----------



## M1kkelZR

V4.


----------



## 87dtna

Why is no one taking a CPUz with their screenshot?  Come on people, like we all know what clocks you are running at....


----------



## Virssagòn

87dtna said:


> Why is no one taking a CPUz with their screenshot?  Come on people, like we all know what clocks you are running at....



4.4ghz^^
new version is ready, I only couldn't make a code to solve the turbo clock. Only the base clock. So people will need to be honest about there clockspeed. I'll be watching to reasonable clocks though.
hold yourself ready!


----------



## jonnyp11

4160 (2100+2060) @ 3GHz w/ 8gb 1333MHz


----------



## Virssagòn

If this is from the pre-release one, you can just post it in the offial sticky

Btw, if you click the button "post your scores", you can just send it to database after filling the blanks.


----------



## AlienMenace

This is what mine turned out.


----------



## Virssagòn

AlienMenace said:


> This is what mine turned out.



Is this @stock?
And plz post it in the right thread. The pre-release is located in the original sticky


----------



## AlienMenace

Yes, I don't overclock. Can't afford too.


----------



## Virssagòn

AlienMenace said:


> Yes, I don't overclock. Can't afford too.



were all programs off while testing? Even background programs like skype, steam, origin?


----------



## AlienMenace

No, all programs that are running in background as of my every day life. 
Was I suppose to turn anything off?


----------



## Virssagòn

AlienMenace said:


> No, all programs that are running in background as of my every day life.
> Was I suppose to turn anything off?



Yeah, then you can get pretty much higher scores. Ty


----------



## AlienMenace

Well, I turned off what I could and if I post in the wrong area. Sorry. All the info is in the picture.


----------



## jonnyp11

without turning anything off i ran it again after unlocking my 2 cores and it seems to scale perfectly, went from 2100 to 3176 and 2060 to 2070 which are close enough to sum up to the background tasks which i didn't turn off, avast, steam, origin, msi afterburner, pretty much it.

total is like 5236 or something like that, i did submit it to you both times i ran it, locked and unlocked.


----------



## Virssagòn

jonnyp11 said:


> without turning anything off i ran it again after unlocking my 2 cores and it seems to scale perfectly, went from 2100 to 3176 and 2060 to 2070 which are close enough to sum up to the background tasks which i didn't turn off, avast, steam, origin, msi afterburner, pretty much it.
> 
> total is like 5236 or something like that, i did submit it to you both times i ran it, locked and unlocked.



Which one did you send last?
The same internal ip in the same external ip will be overwritten. (In other words, the submit score on the same pc will be replaced)
Did you oc it at all?
Nice scores btw.


----------



## jonnyp11

stock clocks unlocked was my second submit, first was full stock 960t


----------



## Virssagòn

jonnyp11 said:


> stock clocks unlocked was my second submit, first was full stock 960t



K, but I know the results from the first and the second. because you posted the 1st here.


----------



## Virssagòn

*Black Hole V4.2 - Beta!*


New:
- integer split in 2 passes
- 4threaded test
- more advanced calcs (not gonna show them xD)
- I hope better performance scaling 

*Download:*
http://www.mediafire.com/?d17575iqm5nqi2s


----------



## Virssagòn

Mine on 5ghz


----------



## turbobooster

*my score bh 4.2 beta.*

my first score on the new benchmark.
the cpu is on 4.5 but we will go higher.


----------



## Virssagòn

turbobooster said:


> my first score on the new benchmark.
> the cpu is on 4.5 but we will go higher.



Nice! Very interested in how much you should score @5ghz 
With your cooler it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## turbobooster

SmileMan said:


> Nice! Very interested in how much you should score @5ghz
> With your cooler it shouldn't be a problem.



no the cooler wont by the problem, but i think the motherbord will.
first look if we can hit 4.8.
dont forget its a amd fx 8320 and there are not many running on 5.0ghz


----------



## Virssagòn

turbobooster said:


> no the cooler wont by the problem, but i think the motherbord will.
> first look if we can hit 4.8.
> dont forget its a amd fx 8320 and there are not many running on 5.0ghz



I know hundreds of people running it on 5ghz or more for benchmarking. Most of them hold it at 4.7ghz for just daily use.


----------



## Virssagòn

Here is my i7 920 @stock


----------



## Virssagòn

stock i7 3770


----------



## spirit

4327MHz, not 1648MHz.


----------



## Virssagòn

Nice scores!

Is that a Mercedes benz cls or something on the background?


----------



## spirit

It's a Mercedes McLaren SLR. You can download the wallpaper here if you like it http://hdw.eweb4.com/out/701739.html


----------



## Virssagòn

Aah yes, I did know the name once, but I couldn't come up with it...
It was one of my favorite cars and .


----------



## turbobooster

SmileMan said:


> I know hundreds of people running it on 5ghz or more for benchmarking. Most of them hold it at 4.7ghz for just daily use.



oke but i,m not that experienced with overclocking.
i even dont get it stable on prime at 4.5 but the blackhole bench he will do fine as you can see.
but in prime after a few seconds torture faillere.
at 4.0ghz prime is fine.


----------



## StrangleHold

Have you got Turbo/Cool&Quiet/C1E/C6 disabled? You can fool around with the Load Line Control to see which setting is the most stable.


----------



## spirit

SmileMan said:


> It was one of my favorite cars and .


Same here. It was my dream car before the Lamborghini Aventador came out.


----------



## spirit

Here is the Athlon 64.


----------



## turbobooster

StrangleHold said:


> Have you got Turbo/Cool&Quiet/C1E/C6 disabled? You can fool around with the Load Line Control to see which setting is the most stable.



not his whas not disabled, but i did after i read this.
oke turned it of, prime yes stable for 2 minutes, longer then i had before, but the temps to high 59 degrees an then i turned it of.

HELP i,m new about this so advies would by nice.

voltage 1.45
voltage at 1.425 turning prime on freezz.

this whas what i did.

core c6 state on disabled.
cpu loadline enabled.
cpu spread spectrum disabled.


----------



## turbobooster

so another 1. just at 4.0ghz  cpu.
memory in this case at 2133mhz


----------



## FuryRosewood

Has there been a new release in the past two weeks? I downloaded one a while back, but have not done a overclocked attempt just yet...may do that in a few days.


----------



## howe108

i7 3930K @ 4.933ghz

Is it OK?


----------



## turbobooster

howe108 said:


> i7 3930K @ 4.933ghz
> 
> Is it OK?



hahaha funny guy, i dont know if its oke, i dident see athor 3930k versions.
but it looks oke.


----------



## turbobooster

SmileMan said:


> *Benchmark - Black Hole*
> 
> *Beta Testing / Discussion*
> 
> Hey all, Black Hole is a growing benchmark since July 2012.
> 
> The benchmark will have many releases in the coming months, that's why we made this beta testing thread.
> All previews of next versions will be aviable to download here.
> 
> Also we'd appreciate to warn us about bugs or other mistakes in these versions.
> You can throw your idea's, comments, likes,... for this benchmark on this thread!
> 
> *Newest beta releases:*
> 
> *Black Hole V4.2 - beta (new)*
> *Black Hole V4 - beta (older)*
> *Black Hole V3.2 - beta (older)*
> 
> *Current stable version:*
> 
> *Black Hole V4.1 preview*
> 
> 
> Thanks for testing!
> 
> Smile&Spirit



where are the scores anyway i,m not there yet lol.


----------



## Virssagòn

turbobooster said:


> where are the scores anyway i,m not there yet lol.



It's not yet wednesday, but if you really can't wait you could do me a favor and make one yourself


----------



## Virssagòn

howe108 said:


> i7 3930K @ 4.933ghz
> 
> Is it OK?



Awesome scores. Especially the multithreaded score is very high.


----------



## spirit

Guys, it'd be great if you could please also post up a CPU-Z screenshot just so we can verify your clockspeed. It does say to do that in the rules. Thanks.


----------



## Ankur

i7 2630QM @ 2GHz 4GB RAM


----------



## turbobooster

SmileMan said:


> It's not yet wednesday, but if you really can't wait you could do me a favor and make one yourself



if you can tell me were i find the scores i will make 1.
o and forgot you do it on wednesday.


----------



## howe108

OK, here are the cpu-z and BH 4.2...


----------



## turbobooster

nice but thats what, a 3930 overclocked will do he.
run like a beast, lol.


----------



## turbobooster

its very quit the last few days.


----------



## jonnyp11

Think i might run this on my computer then my moms new i3 3110m lappy (2.4ghz) tomorrow.


----------



## Virssagòn

I'll try 5.2-5.3ghz tomorrow and see or I can get some of these 12 threads


----------



## Virssagòn

Hmm, could catch kaspers 12thread, but the others are too fast 
Idk why my MT is only want up 100, other tests went up much more!


----------



## 87dtna

Was it throttling?  What did the temps hit?


----------



## Virssagòn

87dtna said:


> Was it throttling?  What did the temps hit?



Only 80c max... I opened the windows for cold air lol. 21c idle and 80c max on 5.23ghz ;P
Are you testing the bench? It's long ago you posted a test up here, you were my best tester?


Edit: if it was throttling the score would be worse then 5ghz w/o throttling.


----------



## 87dtna

Not if it had throttled right at the very end for the last second or two.

You keep changing the bench every week or 2, it got pretty annoying so I stopped testing.


----------



## Virssagòn

87dtna said:


> Not if it had throttled right at the very end for the last second or two.
> 
> You keep changing the bench every week or 2, it got pretty annoying so I stopped testing.



Nope, there was a month or 2 between the last 2 releases.


----------



## 87dtna

You're losing track of time.  You PM'd me on 1/1 for version 4.1, and now 4.2 has been out for over a week now.

You've only been doing this benchmark for a little over 3 months on this forum and there's been 6+ revisions.  Thats still an average of 2 weeks per release.

I don't really blame you, you have to keep changing it for the AMD whiners that think their CPU's are better than they are.  I just don't feel like being a part of it anymore.


----------



## spirit

I agree the releases are coming too quickly. What we need is one stable benchmark which we can use for months and months at a time before releasing a new one.

We started this benchmark at the end of June/beginning of July. It's improved a lot since then.


----------



## 87dtna

Both this thread and this other one-
http://www.computerforum.com/215772-black-hole-benchmark.html

Started around the beginning of october. 

Is there another thread?  If so, it's working toward as many threads about this as releases.


----------



## Virssagòn

87dtna said:


> Both this thread and this other one-
> http://www.computerforum.com/215772-black-hole-benchmark.html
> 
> Started around the beginning of october.
> 
> Is there another thread?  If so, it's working toward as many threads about this as releases.



Nope, we decided to stay 1 thread for official RB's and one for betas like the 4.2 beta now.
Every RB is launched about 2 months after the previous. But that will probably change to 3 and then to 4 months or longer...
Like I said, v1-v3 was very fast after eachother, because we needed to fix bugs, and bugs,... But now it's going alot slower since v4.


----------



## 87dtna

2 releases in the last month.....very slow indeed.


----------



## Virssagòn

87dtna said:


> 2 releases in the last month.....very slow indeed.



K, if you don't want to test, it's your choice. But updates mean better...


----------



## spirit

87dtna said:


> Both this thread and this other one-
> http://www.computerforum.com/215772-black-hole-benchmark.html
> 
> Started around the beginning of october.
> 
> Is there another thread?  If so, it's working toward as many threads about this as releases.



Originally it started at the end of June but it was called 'Smiles App'. The name was changed around August time. 

http://www.computerforum.com/212503-unofficial-smiles-benchmark-ranking-thread.html and http://www.computerforum.com/212528-official-smiles-benchmark-ranking-thread.html


----------



## 87dtna

So it has had as many threads as revisions.  lol


Point is, no one in any benching community would put up with a bench changing every month and having to re-do it.

It doesn't seem like you'll EVER be done revising it so I'm out.


----------



## StrangleHold

Dont have a problem with how fast new releases are coming out. The threads are getting alittle long and are getting confusing figuring out whats what. 

Dont really know how to fix it now. Maybe to start with if one thread just had the benchmark results and the other thread was just for posting individual scores.


----------



## Virssagòn

StrangleHold said:


> Dont have a problem with how fast new releases are coming out. The threads are getting alittle long and are getting confusing figuring out whats what.
> 
> Dont really know how to fix it now. Maybe to start with if one thread just had the benchmark results and the other thread was just for posting individual scores.



I'm trying to do my best, but there's no proper sollution for this... I think it's best to do 1 thread per version. But then I'll promise from next version that I'll min let 3 months between. (starting from 4.2 alpha)


----------



## StrangleHold

SmileMan said:


> I'm trying to do my best,


 
I know, wasnt meaning to give you a hard time. Sorry if you took it that way. 

Think when the post started jumping back and fourth between the two threads it just starting making it alittle confusing. If one thread just had the benchmark results with the revisions in order with it locked so no one could post in it. The other thread just had members posting their results it would have kept it more in order.


----------



## Virssagòn

StrangleHold said:


> I know, wasnt meaning to give you a hard time. Sorry if you took it that way.
> 
> Think when the post started jumping back and fourth between the two threads it just starting making it alittle confusing. If one thread just had the benchmark results with the revisions in order with it locked so no one could post in it. The other thread just had members posting their results it would have kept it more in order.



yeah.


----------



## Virssagòn

87dtna said:


> Was it throttling?  What did the temps hit?



I ran it again with realtemp, and I saw ( @5.2ghz and a bit less voltage) that they hit 89°c, so it could be that it throttled a bit down since I had 100 points more...


----------



## 87dtna

What program are you running to read temps?

I don't think it would throttle until ~99c, could depend on bios settings though.


----------



## Virssagòn

87dtna said:


> What program are you running to read temps?
> 
> I don't think it would throttle until ~99c, could depend on bios settings though.



I use realtemp and coretemp, both had around 89-90°c max. But I saw with cpu-z that when it reached 90, it went from 5206 to 5202, but don't know if that's a real throttle. 
Anyway, the test from 5.23ghz and 1.589v was probably hotter because I ran this one (5.206ghz) with only 1.572 vcore...


----------



## 87dtna

Yeah it probably was.  I'm betting it throttled ever so slightly right at the very end of the test when it hit peak temps.


----------



## Virssagòn

87dtna said:


> Yeah it probably was.  I'm betting it throttled ever so slightly right at the very end of the test when it hit peak temps.



That sucks... Normally I hit maybe the 19000...
Though, I beated kasper lol.


----------



## 87dtna

Did you try redoing the test at the lower Vcore?


----------



## Virssagòn

87dtna said:


> Did you try redoing the test at the lower Vcore?



yea 
But I didn't run the bench totally, so...
But I'm not running it again.


----------



## spirit

Hope this is the right thread. I tested out 4.2 beta.







I'm getting a bit confused with all these different threads and versions to try out though.

CPU-Z fail, yes, I know.


----------



## Virssagòn

spirit said:


> Hope this is the right thread. I tested out 4.2 beta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting a bit confused with all these different threads and versions to try out though.
> 
> CPU-Z fail, yes, I know.



Thanks for testing!


And thanks for remembering me again of this.... I know :S
Maybe we should do just a downloadpage and a page to post results of all versions. Idk, what do you think? :d


----------



## spirit

I think we should stop releasing the betas, forget about this thread, and then just continue with the official thread and only release the final versions.  Any discussion/chat can be in the official thread.


----------



## Virssagòn

Lol, hmm. It will be still confusing having all versions on the same thread...
Anyway, the meaning of a beta is to check for problems..
I really need to finish the site, so we can just say like 3dmark or something "post up your black hole v.x scores!" Or just like super pi.


----------



## AlienMenace

Hello;
I hope this is the right place. I downloaded your version of Blackhole 4.2 and ran it.
I bump my computer up to 3917mhz from the stock 3.1mhz. I am not big on overclocking tho.


----------



## 87dtna

I don't think the 4 threaded test wasn't running correctly, try running it again.


----------



## Virssagòn

Yeah, run it a second time and it sbould be fixed.
Your score has to be something between 11000 and 12000.


----------



## jonnyp11

got a 9420 unlocked to six cores at 3GHz


----------



## Virssagòn

jonnyp11 said:


> got a 9420 unlocked to six cores at 3GHz



Test?


----------



## jonnyp11

?version 4.2 if that's what you mean

of course the quad core at 3.4 got a 9056, still doesn't seem balanced but not sure where you should change.


----------



## Virssagòn

jonnyp11 said:


> ?version 4.2 if that's what you mean
> 
> of course the quad core at 3.4 got a 9056, still doesn't seem balanced but not sure where you should change.



it's ok really. That's a pretty good score btw! The Q9550 scores about the same at stock.
But plz post pic, and yes it's 4.2...


----------



## jonnyp11

don't have any capturers now since i upgraded and it takes a while to find a good one

phenom II and the core 2 architectures are very close in performance, i believe the core 2 has a slight advantage but at the same speeds there's not much difference.


----------



## Virssagòn

stock scores so far: (all scores are the average of all scores from the same cpu)

total:






Multi:






4Theaded:






Singlethreaded:





Looking for more scores!


----------



## Jamebonds1

No overclock.


----------



## Virssagòn

Thanks for testing!
Did you close everything while running?
Does the i3 have a turbo mode like i5/i7's? Did you enable this?


----------



## Jamebonds1

SmileMan said:


> Thanks for testing!
> Did you close everything while running?
> Does the i3 have a turbo mode like i5/i7's? Did you enable this?



Sad is i3 have no turbo


----------



## Virssagòn

It's an ok score, but I would think it should  be less  behind  of the phenom 840.
Could  you test it again? Make sure of you closed  every program , background too!


----------



## claptonman

Stock clocks:


----------



## Virssagòn

claptonman said:


> Stock clocks:



Sorry, but I think you had a (common) problem with the 4threaded test... (running only 2-3 threads. Especially common with fx series)
Could you test it again? It's normally fixed with a second run. (If not, it's just the cpu that scores that bad.)


----------



## Virssagòn

Update of stock cpus:


----------



## Virssagòn

life(1) said:


> Hey smile it's life here, your minecraft OP. I need some contact information from you real fast, so I can talk to you about your server. If you don't want to post it up, then here is mine, and PLEASE send me an email with your contact info.  [email protected]    Thanks in advance!
> 
> This is another email:   [email protected]
> 
> Which ever is fine by me.



If you want, I can run your server on my xeon (should be much faster then yours probably) if you want it? Because I go on vacation, but I can set it up fast 

Sorry for off topic..


----------



## Jamebonds1

life(1) said:


> Same IP and everything? yes
> plz set it up. and if I'm banned by the time you reply, please send the IP to one of the emails. Or just post the ip here, and I'll pick it up like that. if we don't talk again, thank you!



Banned? what are you talk about?


----------



## Darren

He's already banned. Not sure how he keeps making accounts, he's had at least 3 that I know of now, which is of course against the rules.


----------



## Virssagòn

Denther said:


> He's already banned. Not sure how he keeps making accounts, he's had at least 3 that I know of now, which is of course against the rules.



What's the raison for his ban?


----------



## Jamebonds1

Here is my little overclock


----------



## Virssagòn

Pretty nice score! The only reason why he's worse then a phenom II X4 is because he hasn't got 4 physical cores...


----------



## FuryRosewood

Very curious how the new ram will affect things, if it does at all, between tighter timings and the clock speed might be a tiny increase in score if i see anything at all.


----------



## Virssagòn

FuryRosewood said:


> Very curious how the new ram will affect things, if it does at all, between tighter timings and the clock speed might be a tiny increase in score if i see anything at all.



Ram speed and fast timings can increase it pretty much. But my hyperX needs to much voltage to reach better timings...

From what ram to what have you upgraded?


----------



## WeatherMan

Will there ever be a 32-bit release of this benchmark?

Most of my systems have 2GB of RAM or less, so every PC in the house right now runs a x86 based operating system.

The only PC in the house running 64-bit will be my gaming rig!


----------



## Virssagòn

Bootup05 said:


> Will there ever be a 32-bit release of this benchmark?
> 
> Most of my systems have 2GB of RAM or less, so every PC in the house right now runs a x86 based operating system.
> 
> The only PC in the house running 64-bit will be my gaming rig!




Hehe, I could make the next 32bit, but then I'll have to change all calculations because it'll too long to run...
And another disadvantage is that you'll not be able to up your score with ram changes (important for some fanatic testers.
Anyway, most systems you buy oem atm are 64bit. And 32bit is probably gone in some years so I think I'll just let it like it is now. ;P


----------



## Darren

Now this is what my scores should be since I was previously running with only one core overclocked. Stupid motherboard.


----------



## Virssagòn

Denther said:


> Now this is what my scores should be since I was previously running with only one core overclocked. Stupid motherboard.



That's a nice boost over the stock 955!!

What you achieved (close competitors):
- Beating an i7 860 and a Phenom II X6 1100T at stock on the total score.
- Beating an i7 920 on multithreaded i7 2630QM on multi and almost catched an i7 920!
- An AWESOME quadthreaded score! Beating an FX8150/FX8320/Xeon X5680/i7 870. Equal performance with the stock FX8350 clocked at 4ghz with turbo of 4.2ghz! And almost catched that i5 2500k!
- Singlethreaded also had a really well boost, almost beaten the top of the line i3 cpu's and the FX8350, and you let alone for example the i7 920, A10 5700 and the FX8320!

GREAT JOB!
Are you planning to climb higher? You can find the score tables of the stock scores on the first page .
The goal could be beating the FX8320, i7 870 or FX8150. And if you're really a badass and you want to oc another 500mhz higher, you could catch that i5 2500k and feel its performance! (talking about Total here )


----------



## Darren

My temps are a bit toasty as it is. I could probably bump up to 4.2 but I'll leave it at what it is. Impressed at my own scores now that you explain all that to me.


----------



## turbobooster

so today i got my i7 975 and gigabyte x58a-ud7 mobo.
i put an overclock in true the program easy tune 6, because i have to learn the motherbord and put my h100 in, so i dont get higher then 4.1ghz 
this is the score


----------



## Virssagòn

Seems a little low... Are you sure all cores are oc'd?


----------



## turbobooster

SmileMan said:


> Seems a little low... Are you sure all cores are oc'd?



yes that in bios all cores enabled, but now i,m going to run on 4.0 with turbo dissabled, the other score was turbo on and then it went to 4.1


----------



## turbobooster

so now i did the score at 4.0 turbo off.
the 4.1 was with turbo.


----------



## turbobooster

i forgot to put the x.m.p on in the bios, this score is with xmp on.


----------



## Virssagòn

turbobooster said:


> i forgot to put the x.m.p on in the bios, this score is with xmp on.



That seems already a bit better, but still not what I would expect... quad and singlethreaded is normal for that clock, but multi has to be much more! 5600-6000 or something lol.


----------



## PCunicorn

Black Hole V4.2 Beta works great on my friend's Dell Inspiron N5010! It has a i5 480M.


----------



## voyagerfan99

PCunicorn said:


> Black Hole V4.2 Beta works great on my friend's Dell Latitude N5010! It has a i5 480M.



You mean Inspiron. There is no Latitude with that model number.


----------



## PCunicorn

voyagerfan99 said:


> You mean Inspiron. There is no Latitude with that model number.




Oh, yeah. I forgot, as I just used a latitude a couple days ago and got latitude and inspiron mixed up.


----------



## turbobooster

SmileMan said:


> That seems already a bit better, but still not what I would expect... quad and singlethreaded is normal for that clock, but multi has to be much more! 5600-6000 or something lol.



oke, now i did the same test again and dident changed anithing, the score now on multitread is 5240 so around 100 points more.


----------



## FuryRosewood

Something wrong here. Only thing that is performance oriented is enabling XMP settings on the ram and turning the OS to performance mode. the 4 thread score seems really really for what I am throwing at it. Also want to see another x86 build, I do not see the reason for x64 as you are not addressing more then 4 gigs of ram with this application.


----------



## Darren

I opened this thread at school with that wallpaper. That was a mistake.


----------



## Virssagòn

FuryRosewood said:


> Something wrong here. Only thing that is performance oriented is enabling XMP settings on the ram and turning the OS to performance mode. the 4 thread score seems really really for what I am throwing at it. Also want to see another x86 build, I do not see the reason for x64 as you are not addressing more then 4 gigs of ram with this application.



There are some common problems with the beta. That's one of them, normally 4threaded should be fixed with a second run.
For some reason 32bit is much slower then 64bit here...
I could make one, but it won't display real performance of your pc.


----------



## turbobooster

so another score on 4.2ghz this time.





multi i find a bitt disopointing.


----------



## Virssagòn

What's your max temp when running multi?


----------



## turbobooster

SmileMan said:


> What's your max temp when running multi?



the max temp is around 68 degrees
after 25 runs with linx64 the temps are 75 degrees for the highest core, but the h100 is runnig at normal fanspeeds 1400 rotations

but i know the voltage is a little high i just tested at this voltage, after the thest i put the voltage down, at 1.3


----------



## StrangleHold

Cant get it to run right. The multi and single is fine. But the 4 threded just uses 2 or 3 cores. Most of the time just 2.


----------



## Virssagòn

StrangleHold said:


> Cant get it to run right. The multi and single is fine. But the 4 threded just uses 2 or 3 cores. Most of the time just 2.



Hmm, this problem mostly occurs with FX eightcores and sometimes i7's.
Many people have it fixed after a second,... run. But if tried already more then 3 times...


----------



## FuryRosewood

need to solve that...saying run it two or three times isnt a fix


----------



## Virssagòn

FuryRosewood said:


> need to solve that...saying run it two or three times isnt a fix



That's just a solution for this 'beta'
Did you even try it? Strangle is the first where it doesn't work.


----------



## FuryRosewood

Tried running twice before, didnt seem to have an effect, ill try again later, just been burnt out this week running around town.


----------



## StrangleHold

SmileMan said:


> Strangle is the first where it doesn't work.


 
I wonder if it makes a difference if you have the bulldozer patch installed? Its installed on mine.


----------



## Virssagòn

StrangleHold said:


> I wonder if it makes a difference if you have the bulldozer patch installed? Its installed on mine.



Could be, anyway. Here's a version that should fix it:
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ba3zphqc8rsxd6i

framework is now 4.0...


----------



## StrangleHold

Tried that one. Still the same. On the 4 threaded one, uses 2 cores and every now and them will use 3.


----------



## Virssagòn

StrangleHold said:


> Tried that one. Still the same. On the 4 threaded one, uses 2 cores and every now and them will use 3.



I think you're right about that patch, only FX 8cores have this problem...
You must know it runs on core #0,2,4,6. That are the physicals.
Anyway, I think I got an idea. Can I send you a fix if I worked it out?


----------



## turbobooster

SmileMan said:


> I think you're right about that patch, only FX 8cores have this problem...
> You must know it runs on core #0,2,4,6. That are the physicals.
> Anyway, I think I got an idea. Can I send you a fix if I worked it out?



in my case with the fx 8320 i had that problem to somtimes, but most of the time when i starded the program again it was oke.


----------



## Virssagòn

turbobooster said:


> in my case with the fx 8320 i had that problem to somtimes, but most of the time when i starded the program again it was oke.



Kk, could you plz post a pic with black hole-->menu--> system info?
Gonna fix it through registry probably


----------



## Virssagòn

athlon 64 X2 5000+ stock


----------



## FuryRosewood

2 out of 3 tries it posted similar scores to this, not sure if its accurate, it does fubar the 4 thread alot...


----------



## Virssagòn

FuryRosewood said:


> 2 out of 3 tries it posted similar scores to this, not sure if its accurate, it does fubar the 4 thread alot...



Could you plz display your task manager and let see which cores are active?
Thanks.


----------



## StrangleHold

With the 4 threaded test. On mine its core 0 and 2. When it runs three its 0 and 2 and 4.


----------



## FuryRosewood

Ill try tonight, just chilling out for the time being. Probably the application needs some target execution pentameters...


----------



## Virssagòn

I worked whole night on a fix, 1 guy tested it for me with his FX8350 and worked... Hope it does fixes the others too.
http://www.mediafire.com/?y00jpdc50qyrozs

If it works, I only need to scale the multi and single a bit better and then it's as good as ready for an official release!


----------



## FuryRosewood

Ill give it a shot tonight if i end up going out for pizza.


----------



## StrangleHold

Still just 2 cores, could not get it to run 3 or 4 at all.  Used core 0 and 5 everytime.


----------



## turbobooster

test today with beta 2 blackhole, had to do 2 runs to get the 4 tread correct.


----------



## Virssagòn

The one I posted above?


----------



## turbobooster

no sorry downloading now


----------



## Virssagòn

K, ty


----------



## turbobooster

tried it 2 times, no problems at all.
started directly correct,.


----------



## Virssagòn

It ran 2 times correct? Nice!
Could you come on Skype around 1pm? Gonna have a test round for this fix.


----------



## turbobooster

SmileMan said:


> It ran 2 times correct? Nice!
> Could you come on Skype around 1pm? Gonna have a test round for this fix.



no i,m training at that time, but i send you my new skype name but no acception yet.
i send you a private message


----------



## Virssagòn

I added you already?
Could you plz test it 3 times, only 4 threaded. And give me just the scores and I'm happy ;P


----------



## turbobooster

o jes no i have the acceptation
so onley test 3 times 4 tread.
do you want a picture or just the numbers on skype


----------



## Virssagòn

Just the numbers, and make a pic of one of the tests + task manager o see which cores are active.


----------



## turbobooster

oke, not good. i did 5 tests.

test 1, it started with core 3 and 5 after 3 sec 1 and 6 startded.  score 3472

test 2 core 1,3,5 score 3676

test 3 core 1,3,5 score 2480

test 4 core 3,5 score 1652

test 5 startded with core 3,5 after 2 seconds core 1 came in.  score 2496


----------



## Virssagòn

Oh no...
You sure you tested the right version?


----------



## turbobooster

yep i,m sure

it started every time with the field run, after clicking it was the 4 tread that runs first


----------



## Virssagòn

turbobooster said:


> yep i,m sure
> 
> it started every time with the field run, after clicking it was the 4 tread that runs first



Hmm, weird. Why did it work 2 times, and 5 not?!


----------



## turbobooster

i realy dony have a glue, will try it again and post a picture


----------



## turbobooster

very strange, did only do 3 core,s again, but i got a score like 4 treads.


----------



## Virssagòn

Just tested my i7 9 times... always almost same score and 4 cores utilized.
Really don't know what's going on here :S


----------



## turbobooster

SmileMan said:


> Just tested my i7 9 times... always almost same score and 4 cores utilized.
> Really don't know what's going on here :S



i really wodent now.
what kind of i7


----------



## Virssagòn

turbobooster said:


> i really wodent now.
> what kind of i7



i7 2600k, watch your profile and come skype.


----------



## turbobooster

tried it on 3 different cpu,s had no problems of any kind.


----------



## Virssagòn

Nice score


----------



## FuryRosewood

Ill give it a test in the morning, just chilling out on secondlife right now.


----------



## Virssagòn

FuryRosewood said:


> Ill give it a test in the morning, just chilling out on secondlife right now.



kk, ty.


----------



## turbobooster

today i got a i7 2600k


----------



## Virssagòn

Beta from first page?

Btw, you can't beat me.






There was a small thermal throttle in the multi, so normally I could have had 19000


----------



## turbobooster

SmileMan said:


> Beta from first page?
> 
> Btw, you can't beat me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a small thermal throttle in the multi, so normally I could have had 19000



its the 1 i have to test for you.

haha nice score, i,m going to try to beat that hahahhaha

but the picture is, my picture.
same score i had. so?????


----------



## Virssagòn

turbobooster said:


> but the picture is, my picture.
> same score i had. so?????



? What you mean lol?


----------



## turbobooster

SmileMan said:


> ? What you mean lol?



you used my picture of the benchmark.
if you are running at 5.2 why do you have the same score as i on 4.7
hahahahahha.


----------



## Virssagòn

turbobooster said:


> you used my picture of the benchmark.
> if you are running at 5.2 why do you have the same score as i on 4.7
> hahahahahha.



You got 15884 and I 18652?


----------



## turbobooster

SmileMan said:


> You got 15884 and I 18652?



haha, i know i just let you swet lol.


----------



## M1kkelZR

Turbo sick wallpaper lol...


----------



## Virssagòn

M1kkelZR said:


> Turbo sick wallpaper lol...



lol jha! 
I think we should better say CF +18 PEGI


----------



## M1kkelZR

SmileMan said:


> lol jha!
> I think we should better say CF +18 PEGI



yeah true that.
I wont upload a screenshot of my wallpaper then, highly inappropriate


----------



## turbobooster

M1kkelZR said:


> Turbo sick wallpaper lol...



thanks i like it to. hahahhahahaha


----------



## turbobooster

playing with my new cpu, and motherbord.
now 4.5ghz.


----------



## turbobooster

3570k at stock


----------



## Virssagòn

awwyyeeaa! My asus mobo works! Will post my overclocked athlon soon!


----------



## turbobooster

ole let it rock the old athlon, haha


----------



## Virssagòn

turbobooster said:


> ole let it rock the old athlon, haha



I didn't really rock it... I only reached 3.185ghz with 1.55v.
I couldn't allocate more then 1.55v due to BIOS version I think. Will update it tomorrow and do 4ghz or so !






hottest core was 31-32°c (multithreaded test)


----------



## turbobooster

hope to see more from this oldy, nice temps.


----------



## Virssagòn

turbobooster said:


> hope to see more from this oldy, nice temps.



My goal is a score of 7k!


----------



## turbobooster

lol good luck.


----------



## Virssagòn

Just did at 3.24ghz and had 4940. Seems like ram speed is also a factor here... (now did with 755mhz, previous was 910mhz)


----------



## turbobooster

just trying, i already had it on 4.o easy but i did the test now at 3.6ghz


----------



## turbobooster

turbobooster said:


> just trying, i already had it on 4.o easy but i did the test now at 3.6ghz


----------



## Calin




----------



## Virssagòn

CalinXP said:


>



Arrgg, you're beating my athlon 64 x2!


----------



## Calin

SmileMan said:


> Arrgg, you're beating my athlon 64 x2!


Yay


----------



## Virssagòn

Did you run any programs while testing? Background?
Maybe try a second run with everything closed


----------



## Calin

SmileMan said:


> Did you run any programs while testing? Background?
> Maybe try a second run with everything closed


Ill try


----------



## CrayonMuncher

Do wonder why i got around to doing this at 2:16am






Wonder if I can hit 4.4 at some point.


----------



## Virssagòn

CalinXP said:


>








Clock against clock, the intel core2duo seems to be a bit faster. What about a newer athlon II/phenom II dual core at this clockspeed?


----------



## WeatherMan




----------



## spirit

CPU? Speed?


----------



## WeatherMan

3.1GHz

I will rerun the app in a sec with cpuz and my username, see if I can get it a bit higher.

I ain't OCing though, that nearly killed my drive


----------



## turbobooster




----------



## spirit

Nice score!

Not used RocketDock for years now! I remember I used to love it!


----------



## turbobooster

haha yep its easy.
and yes a nice score, thanx


----------



## 87dtna

*snip*


----------



## spirit

OK here's what I got:







I said it was at 4.3GHz but I noticed my clockspeed never went above about 3.4GHz throughout the entire thing so this could be stock. Not sure.

I am going to check and see if my CPU is still overclocked or not. I may have reset the BIOS at some point and forgotten to put the OC back on.

EDIT: just checked my BIOS and my CPU is definitely still overclocked to 4.3GHz - for some reason this benchmark didn't push my CPU above 3.4GHz though.


----------



## Jamebonds1

spirit said:


> OK here's what I got:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said it was at 4.3GHz but I noticed my clockspeed never went above about 3.4GHz throughout the entire thing so this could be stock. Not sure.
> 
> I am going to check and see if my CPU is still overclocked or not. I may have reset the BIOS at some point and forgotten to put the OC back on.
> 
> EDIT: just checked my BIOS and my CPU is definitely still overclocked to 4.3GHz - for some reason this benchmark didn't push my CPU above 3.4GHz though.



Probably the opinion have been enable which the reason CPU speed are change?


----------



## voyagerfan99




----------



## Virssagòn

spirit said:


> OK here's what I got:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said it was at 4.3GHz but I noticed my clockspeed never went above about 3.4GHz throughout the entire thing so this could be stock. Not sure.
> 
> I am going to check and see if my CPU is still overclocked or not. I may have reset the BIOS at some point and forgotten to put the OC back on.
> 
> EDIT: just checked my BIOS and my CPU is definitely still overclocked to 4.3GHz - for some reason this benchmark didn't push my CPU above 3.4GHz though.



Next time don't post scores from non-official versions of black hole in this thread. Or is this the beta? Which I doubt it is...


----------



## Virssagòn

voyagerfan99 said:


>



I hope this isn't the one I sent?
Plz, post only officially released versions in here and send me the others via pm or vm.


----------



## voyagerfan99

SmileMan said:


> I hope this isn't the one I sent?
> Plz, post only officially released versions in here and send me the others via pm or vm.



Yes, that's the one you sent me. Sorry. I did also link it to you in a visitor message.


----------



## spirit

SmileMan said:


> Next time don't post scores from non-official versions of black hole in this thread. Or is this the beta? Which I doubt it is...



This is the one which you sent and asked me to run for you.

In response to your visitor message, I have downloaded the latest CPU-Z and to prove that my CU is OC'ed to 4.3GHz I started to encode a video in Premiere Pro and as you can see my CPU is at 4327MHz.





I will now run the version you sent me again with the latest version of CPU-Z open and since you don't want us to post here, I'll PM you what I got.


----------



## turbobooster

https://www.dropbox.com/lightbox/home?select=bh i7 3770k op 4.6.png


----------



## FuryRosewood

Link not public


----------



## Virssagòn

turbobooster said:


> https://www.dropbox.com/lightbox/home?select=bh i7 3770k op 4.6.png



Can't find the picture w/o account


----------



## Virssagòn

FuryRosewood said:


> Link not public



It wasn't supposed to be public, normally they should have send it in a PM


----------



## turbobooster




----------

